# :: ECS Tuning :: Color Key Fob Covers - Back In Stock!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Step right up. Get your colorific candy colored key covers right here at ECS Tuning. We just received a fresh shipment of these hot sellers, but be warned, they won't last long.

Soft touch covers in brilliant colors protect your remote key fob, and make it easy to spot your keys in the pile on the hallway key rack.

Sized for an exact fit, they snap in place and stay put without glue or adhesives. Great for personal use or as a gift.

Colorific Candy Colored Key Covers!

*Click HERE to order or for more information*











Fits:
All Road 2.7T/4.2L
B5 A4 (96-01)
B5 S4 (00-02)
B6 A4 (02-04)
B6 S4 (02-04)
C5 A6 (98-04)
D2 A8 (97-02)
D2 S8 (01-03)
MKI TT (98-07)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

